# DW Visits Autoglym



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some of the pics from Todays meet at Autoglym HQ -

Great insight into Super Resin Polish , Rapid Renovator and headlight Restoration



WHIZZER said:


>


[/QUOTE]



WHIZZER said:


>


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Many Thanks to Mark for Hosting and all the chaps that helped from AG including the Technical Director who turned up to answer questions about the Lab 

The Day started at 9am with an introduction in the Silverstone Room - with coffee and Bacon Rolls !!!

After everybody was topped up with food and Drink the Party progressed to the Academy Centre where everbody was shown of course Super Resin Polish and its abilities - Still one of the best products around and does exactly what it says ! Suberp display on how it repel TFR split down 10-1! 

We then moved on to a Demo of the new Rapid Renovator - This was an impressive display on a Hire Car ...a very quick polish with a rotary showed how effective this polish can be ...certaninly suprised a few people there today 

Final Demo was on the Headlight Restoration Kit that can save you from an MOT failure by bringing back to life faded headlights - 

Was great getting a hands on with these products and all the questions answered very openly by the AG crew

Another refreshment break then upto the Labs to see how products are developed and tested - interesting stories of how Screenwash went through 200 blends to get to the final product ! 

We saw light meters , colour scopes etc real in depth to how products are made to customer requirements

Finally back to the silverstone room for a briefdown and a few spot prizes .Autoglym then provided everybody attending with some amazing gifts including all the products tried Rapid Renovator , headlight restoration kit and Super Resin Polish along with some cloths stickers mugs tshirts and a 50 year Ipad case!!!! 

What a great Day - Look out for another chance to go in the future 

Thanks to Autoglym for providing the day


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Would have loved to have been there


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Saw a few of the pics on instagram earlier,looks like a good day out and AG treated everybody well :thumb:
Mike


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Still gutted that I wasn't there due to a weekend break but big respect to Autoglym for giving everyone an amazing experience to remember. Looking forward to the next one :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A day out I would have loved, looks really good.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> Still gutted that I wasn't there due to a weekend break but big respect to Autoglym for giving everyone an amazing experience to remember. Looking forward to the next one :thumb:


I'm sure you'll enjoy a factory tour


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

How do you get on the next tour?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

zeb said:


> How do you get on the next tour?


As and when they post a thread about it, add your name to it :thumb:


----------



## Buffer1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you again to WHIZZER and Johnnyopolis for organizing this event :thumb:


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> As and when they post a thread about it, add your name to it :thumb:


champion! will do :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

More to follow regarding Autoglym, keep your eyes around the Autoglym forum.


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

still finding my way about here......

damn ! there's an autoglym forum !?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

zeb said:


> still finding my way about here......
> 
> damn ! there's an autoglym forum !?


yes, well to be exact it's an Autoglym subsection of the forum but why type 4 words when one will do?


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like a great visit, good of AG to provide a goody bag too :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

spotted on instagram about the event I was off work to wish i spotted sooner as could of gone


----------

